# Bait and Tackle Shop?



## Troutdoors (Jun 20, 2010)

Ok, bad afternoon. I was taking my son up to Yates when he accidentally closed the door to my Jeep on my pole, breaking it in 3 places. No great loss as it was just a Pflueger Trion but, with being laid off in December, it is a new expense. That being said, is there anywhere besides Bass Pro Shop, Dick's Sporting Goods or Sports Authority to buy bait and tackle? I'm in Rochester Hills and would be willing to drive 20 miles just to buy at a locally-owned shop. I'm going to go on Yellow Pages.com to search in the area but would love to get any feedback from those in the know. Thanks.

Best Regards,
Troutdoors


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Selfridge bait and tackle in newbaltimore. Lakeside in s.c.s. is a very nice shop. Was it a flyrod or spinning?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

*Hook, Line and Sinker* (248-841-9216) in downtown Lake Orion. He doesn't have a large selection but it's local. Really nice guy and helpful.

Ken


----------



## thefishpimp (Feb 8, 2011)

Ken Martin said:


> *Hook, Line and Sinker* (248-841-9216) in downtown Lake Orion. He doesn't have a large selection but it's local. Really nice guy and helpful.
> 
> Ken


Ditto....about a local as it gets. Great people.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

For low-end options, try GM at Schoenherr and 59. You're not that far from Bass Pro for a better variety


----------



## opjones (Oct 15, 2007)

Shoeman said:


> For low-end options, try GM at Schoenherr and 59. You're not that far from Bass Pro for a better variety


Did you possibly not even read the post?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

opjones said:


> Did you possibly not even read the post?


Appearantly not. Good thing you're on here! :lol:


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Troutdoors,

I applaued you going to a local business in your community. 70% of all American jobs come from the private sector. We all need to support our local shops.

Regards,


----------



## determinedArcher (Jan 15, 2011)

thefishpimp said:


> Ditto....about a local as it gets. Great people.


I will third Hook Line and Sinker! Ron is a heck of a guy full of info and he always knows what is biting and what they're biting on.


----------



## MFPS (Jun 21, 2009)

MIDWEST Sports Shop in Brighton is still open. Not sure where I seen it but someone was looking for a bait shop in that area. I was there Thursady and went by there again yesterday and it's business as usual from what I see.
Anyway just an FYI for everyone


----------

